

Why Apple chose the iPad's screen format - fjabre
http://www.macworld.com/article/146035/2010/02/ipad_screen.html

======
jws
Not the actual golden mean. That is 1.618ish. A 1024x633 display would nearly
have that ratio.

It has long been shunned in hardware because it requires one row or column of
irregular size to implement, which was never a rational decision.

------
bensummers
Also, it's the size of two iPhone screens, making it nice and easy to scale up
an iPhone app without black borders.

~~~
sjs382
The iPhone is 320 × 480. The iPad is 1024x768. It's not 2x the size of an
iPhone. The AR (aspect _ratio_ ) is the same as two iPhones sitting with their
long edges touching. The resolutions do not make for easy scaling.

~~~
bensummers
I was never terribly good at arithmetic. :-(

------
mooism2
It's not a 4:3 screen, it's a 3:4 screen.

